
WeWork just made a disturbing acquisition that raises flags about worker privacy - MilnerRoute
https://www.inc.com/betsy-mikel/wework-is-trying-a-creepy-new-strategy-it-just-might-signal-end-of-workplace-as-we-know-it.html
======
verdverm
Stories like this is why I turn my wifi off when I leave home... hopefully it
is actually off

~~~
luckylion
I have very little knowledge of GSM&Co, but wouldn't it also allow a very
similar tracking, practically forcing you to go into flight mode if you want
to remain "invisible" to this technology?

